
Ask HN: I get 10% for each client i aquire - olivier90
What is a good way to aquire clients as ux developer for the company i work for?
======
gregjor
You _acquire_ Beanie Babies and towels. You _earn_ clients.

How? By persuading them you can add value, reduce costs, control risk,
generate growth. The best form of persuasion usually comes down to reputation:
a clear record of success and expertise in your field. You will know you have
a good reputation when clients seek you out, and your employer doesn't have to
offer bounties.

There's nothing wrong with encouraging employees to bring in new business, but
if that's the main or only strategy your company has to get clients I would
feel concerned in your place.

------
ljsocal
Building on what gregjor said, look for clients that fit well with what you
can profitably provide and, that help build you and your orgs capacity. Be as
selective about the clients you work with as you are with suppliers/partners.
You’re going to be investing a lot of time, $ and talent into the relationship
so make sure it’s a good match.

------
hsnewman
I'll tell you for 20%

